# Bsrt G-3



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

I bought a G-3 chassis to try out. I swapped all the parts over from a SG+ plus added BSRT shoes, indy front, rear wheels & silicones. Everthing went together smoothly but the traction magnets are about 1/16" higher than in the Tomy chassis. Is that intentional, it seems to spin out a little more in the tight stuff, I'm guessing that's due to the magnets being higher up. I haven't sanded the rears yet that might help. Anyone else run these cars this way or is a RTR the way to go?


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*G#*

i beleive there are plastic spacers you can use to take up that 1/16 difference.....i think the new BSRT magents are a different size than the tomy magnets:


from BSRTs website:

*Note:* all existing Tomy AFX Super G-Plus parts will fit any of the G3© chassis. By merely using our thin plastic spacer (N.I.C.) over the traction magnet (this area is 50% taller on the G3©) you can retrofit and update all of your older SG+ cars with the superior G3© chassis.,


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

The chassis is a G-3R. I just read something on Gregs site about spacers but I didn't order them with the chassis as I didn't see it then. The only site I've ever found for BSRT is Scale Autos page, do they have a web site? 
Thanks


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*brst vs scale auto*

that quote was from the BSRT section of Scale Auto's website

BSRT is pretty much scale auto's house brand


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

G3R magnets are different, I believe there is a step at the front edge of the mag (and inverse in the chassis) that isn't there on SG+ or G3. The edge of your mags might be sitting on top of the "step" in the chassis (behind the motor box).


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Had parts laying around so as they say a pic is worth a thousand words.

This is a G3R with a Super G mag installed, the bottom of the mag is where the yellow line is:










The G3R has a step in the mag because the chassis in front of the motor mag has long been the weak spot of the Super G and G3, so they reinforced it just a tad, creating the step where the arrow is pointing:










And G3R mags are notched to match:










Hope that helps.


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

That's exactly it, I'm going to order some magnets from Scale Auto.
Thanks


----------



## ben naelitz (Feb 7, 2007)

or just notch your magnet so it will slide in flush, the shim the magnet from the top


----------



## 4eyes (Feb 27, 2008)

*Advancing the timing*

I was wondering whether anyone could describe/explain how to advance the timing on a SG+. I know it has something to do with the endbell and the notches on the timing adjusting unit. My question is when they say to "crank the timing all the way advanced" which way do you turn it, and should the assembly be out of the chassis or in the chassis when you do it? Also any tips on how to assemble the traction magnet clips without breaking half of them? Thanks


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

The stock SG+ magnets will work in the BSRT chassis with the magnet shims.I replaced all of the old SG+ chassis i have with the G3 chassis.Its cheaper to buy the shims instead of new magnets.The shims are $2 at LuckyBobs


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Riderz there's two different G3 chassis, the original G3 and the newer G3-R (the one AZSlot Racer has). The "R" chassis has the step in the traction mag pocket, the Tomy Super G mags will fit but not flush with the bottom of the chassis as they are supposed to. They fit fine with shims in the older G3 though.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Stock Super G+ have polymer magnets and the stock G3 are ceramic magnets.
You can take 2 sets of Super G+ magnets and sand the bottom off one set down on some 320 sandpaper,
then roll them around an some tape to remove what you sanded off and stack them on top of one another in the G3 chassis.

Then you got a G3 with stock Super G+ magnets that will out turn everybody.

Even though you're using stock magnets you might get busted if they tech your car.


----------

